# need some helps about theory books



## kwokboy

hi all i'm now searching for theory books about part-writing/counterpoint,which influenced by hugo riemann's theory(or.. not influenced by Schenker)

plz give me some suggestion

i have to say i just understand their theory superficially
and i want to learn from both sides
with the help of the reviews from Amazon
i find that almost all the books i know are influenced by Schenker 

if someone has read Tonal harmony by Stefan Kostke
please tell me how it is

also, i dont quite understand the term "tonal mass" & "tonal level" 
from vincent persichetti's 20th century harmony
(p183 & p96 respectively)

thanks for yr time


----------

